# UL Listing



## Keystone (Jul 2, 2013)

Can someone explain the difference between UL217 - IRC smoke detector requirement from chapter 3 vs. UL5911?


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2013)

I give up where do you see UL 5911


----------



## Keystone (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so its not just me..

Have a SFD that is being closed out under 2006 IRC, has hardwire monitored smoke system. I requested info, received UL 5911 listing.


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you have a web link

Maybe ul 985

ul-985.5


----------



## Keystone (Jul 2, 2013)

I just again received updated information, this time from the installer;

System Sensor 4WTA-B

http://www.systemsensor.com/pdf/A05-0327.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok are they installing a full blown fire alarm system?

Is it a fire panel only and not fire/security?

Detector is ok as long as it is compatible with the panel

Are they installing separate audio devices and if so in each bedroom?

I have only seen one house with a true fire alarm system


----------

